# Which Mr Olympia would you be?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*which mr o?*​
1 10.47%2 73.27%3 6329.44%4 115.14%5 2913.55%6 10.47%7 73.27%8 41.87%9 3516.36%10 94.21%11 177.94%12 209.35%13104.67%


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you could wake up tomorrow and have the body of any Mr O in their prime. which would it be?

1- Larry Scott http://www.yu-fitness.com/zanimljivosti/mr_olympia_istorijat_i_galerija/slike/scott2.jpg

2- Sergio Oliva http://www.isteroids.com/bodybuilding/images/sergio_oliva2.jpg

3- Arnold Schwarzenegger http://mimg.sulekha.com/arnold-schwarzenegger/stills/arnold-schwarzenegger18.jpg

4- Franco Columbu http://www.muscleandfitness.com/images/maf/209489/2611.jpg

5- Frank Zane http://www.ironmagazine.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/318987994.jpg

6- Chris Dickerson http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/images/2009/weider-retrospect1_k.jpg

7- Samir Bannout http://www.hardcorebodybuildingontheweb.com/mrolympia/samirbannout/37.jpg

8- Lee Haney http://www.extrem-sport.com/bodybuilding/haney1.jpg

9- Dorian Yates http://www.fisiculturismo.com.br/newsletters/imagens/dorian_yates_03.jpg

10- Ronnie Coleman http://www.teambodypro.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ronniecoleman2_lrg.jpg

11- Jay Cutler http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mC1TEdZ4gks/S0eHvu4xgRI/AAAAAAAAFI0/sIoRtcxrhds/s400/Jay+Cutler+Mr+Olympia+2009+-+www.musclebase.blogspot.com.JPG

12- Dexter Jackson http://www.bodybuilding.com/contest_media/6432/1/d/img_13951222812426.jpg

13- None. Im happy with my body/ would rather work hard and make my own progress.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Always going to be the man, the legend, the king of the bodybuliders. The best there is, the best there was, the best there ever will be (that last part may technically have been ripped off Bret Hart, but who cares!) Mr Arnold Schwarzenegger for me


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

number 4.. great shape


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

iv gone for jay myself love his size and shape. i like the mass monsters of today more than the smaller guys of past.


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

If gone for dexter. I think his body is just unbelivable, mass, symetry and proportion are the best out of all of them imo. Prefer phil Heath tho, hes the future mr o


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

#14 2016 Mr.O Con


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

larry had a great shape, and zane, out of that list id have to say arnie and zane 2nd


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Zane.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

yates :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Arnie all the way.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

yates,i liked his granite toned skin and massive calves.


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

cant decide between yates and scwarzenegger lol


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Judging by the pics for me it was close between Lee Haney and Dexter, Dexter for me in the end tho.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dexter, then Haney


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Dexter


----------



## Joey Goldcoast (May 4, 2010)

Arnold without question.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

got to be yates!! proper old school!!!


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Definately Dorian.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Dorian with Arnie a close second


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Jay or Dorian for me. Hmmmmmmmm JAY!"


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yates without a doubt, just for the back alone... but then Jay 2010 form and Arnie would be good too...


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Yates or Cutler - mass monsters rule!

Though Arnie - with today's training and AAS - would be best!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

haney

perfect balance of wicked size but still aesthetic with a tiny waist


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

King Coleman in his prime was unbeatable


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

dbyahoo said:


> Yates or Cutler - mass monsters rule!
> 
> Though Arnie - with today's training and AAS - would be best!


Jay has a 42 inch waist, hardly a mass monster, more like a fat fvcker, :beer:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Gotta be arnie :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Dorian


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

yates


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Franco Columbu for me. Great physique.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Franco Columbu for me. Great physique.


 Short but a legend none the less, the Dr Columbo had amazing strength, deadlifting 750lbs..


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Short but a legend none the less, the Dr Columbo had amazing strength, deadlifting 750lbs..


I'm short as well (5'10" so not THAT short I guess) and that's why I liked him a lot. Such a strong bugger as well. In pumping iron he looks amazing IMO, he and Arnold looked very similar in the pose down at the end if you ignore the height difference.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> I'm short as well (5'10" so not THAT short I guess) and that's why I liked him a lot. Such a strong bugger as well. In pumping iron he looks amazing IMO, he and Arnold looked very similar in the pose down at the end if you ignore the height difference.


I have that on my ipod and its something that i will always go back to and watch when i need a bit of a boost, shame you dont really see arnie and franco in it that much.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have that on my ipod and its something that i will always go back to and watch when i need a bit of a boost, shame you dont really see arnie and franco in it that much.


Me too mate, I much prefer the look of the guys back then to now. Apart from Mike Catz who I think looked crap compared to the rest of them on pumping iron.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Yeah Mike got slated alot and never really accomplished too much in the world of bodybuilding, but i agree, the athletic bodybuilders back then looked far better and healthier. I'm only 1inch shorter than arnie was but my stamp is pretty much the same, i even put my hands in his mould at the Hard Rock cafe in disney land and they are the same size, my waist and wrist measurments are also the same, although i would never get to his size, i hope i can get somewhere close.


----------



## sparticus (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> If you could wake up tomorrow and have the body of any Mr O in their prime. which would it be?
> 
> 1- Larry Scott http://www.yu-fitness.com/zanimljivosti/mr_olympia_istorijat_i_galerija/slike/scott2.jpg
> 
> ...


Has to be Frank Zane


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Yeah Mike got slated alot and never really accomplished too much in the world of bodybuilding, but i agree, the athletic bodybuilders back then looked far better and healthier. I'm only 1inch shorter than arnie was but my stamp is pretty much the same, i even put my hands in his mould at the Hard Rock cafe in disney land and they are the same size, my waist and wrist measurments are also the same, although i would never get to his size, i hope i can get somewhere close.


He looked like his arms were way too small for him lol, I would still not moan if I woke up with his body but he wasn't in proportion at all. His ginger rival (can't remember his name) looked much better at the Universe(?) in pumping iron.

What height was Arnie? About 6' 2" or close to?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ken waller, he had a great physique...

Arnie was 6ft2 and 240lbs at 28 in that film.

Wanna go and watch it now. lmao


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Zane all day!

Has the most aesthetic and practical physique.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

If I was a dude I'd wanna look like Frank Zane. Just a beautiful, classic looking frame, nice proportions. I could just eat him up. Yum.

I am just fascinted by Dexter's abs/obliques though. They're insane; I've never seen anything like them!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Zane


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Out of the options Franco,

but Lee Labrada has an awesome physique


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Gotta be Arnold for me, I want those biceps lol!


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Was gonna be between Coleman and Yates for me but looking through all the pics, Jay got my vote!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

frowningbudda said:


> Out of the options Franco,
> 
> but Lee Labrada has an awesome physique


If we are mentioning those not on the list then Francis Benefatto has to be mentioned... top class...


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

Dorian Yates  )


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

picked dorian but its between him or arnie for sure!!


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Sergio . Decades ahead of his time


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

3, arnie all day every day! Noone will ever come close!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

i think i would rather look like arnie than the mass monsters of today, the bloated stomachs are not a good look, arnie looked great 24/7


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Id say Dexter Jackson, always was a fan of his physique very balanced and nice aestetics.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> iv gone for jay myself love his size and shape. i like the mass monsters of today more than the smaller guys of past.


Thay might have been smaller but looked much better imo, I love the old school bodybuilders man lol everythin from the big hair to the physiques, plus when on stage thay didn't cover themselves in creasote lol just a wee bit of baby oil and there good to go :thumb:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> i think i would rather look like arnie than the mass monsters of today, the bloated stomachs are not a good look, arnie looked great 24/7


 :thumbup1:


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

So far only 4 out of 87 people are happy to have their own physiques.

I don't know quite what to make of that but I'm gonna make it 5.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

munkyboy said:


> So far only 4 out of 87 people are happy to have their own physiques.
> 
> I don't know quite what to make of that


Why would I want to look like this .....

<------------

When I could look like Frank Zane or Franco lol. Of course it is rewarding earning a body like that after years of hard work but not many people end up doing it (otherwise there would be nothing special about them) and if someone could offer it to me straight away I wouldn't hesitate :thumb:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

can i pick 2 ?

i want zane for everyday life an jay for the rest of it


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

TprLG said:


> If I was a dude I'd wanna look like Frank Zane. Just a beautiful, classic looking frame, nice proportions. I could just eat him up. Yum.
> 
> I am just fascinted by *Dexter's abs/obliques* though. They're insane; I've never seen anything like them!


Yeah, i've always wondered what the deal with those is! Never seen anyone with abs like that. It literally looks sculpted.

I remember reading in flex that he never trains abs, although i'm not sure how reliable that is.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Probably get flamed here but went for Cutler and TBH never liked Yates physique. Don't honestly know why.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Frank zane for me,, im never gonna be able to acheive the physiques of the mass monsters of today, plus when you have a phobia of needles doesnt help ,


----------



## Lopez Original (Mar 8, 2010)

If Shawn Ray ever was crowned Mr O then definitely him but I guess Dexter the Blade Jackson


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gotta love branch warren tho,, ace physique


----------



## bulkman (Jul 16, 2010)

arnie all time top body builder ronnie colman was close tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dexter jackson for me, i like his physique, he is a huge lad but not to overly huge if that makes sense ? good proportion aswell


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I went with Sergio Oliva - I always loved the old school mob. would have said dex after him

Bit random, I always think Dex's torso is smiling at me LOL


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

if Ronnie lost his gut i would have said Ronnie, but Flex wheeler has a better shape all day long


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Ronnie all the way he is the s##t.

LIGHT WEIGHT !!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Haney..but with bigger arms 

If it wasn't a Mr O. it would have to be Levrone, his shoulders/arms are mental!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Zane was a true legend


----------



## jaypython (Mar 20, 2010)

Arnie for me...his proportions were fantastic..jay cutler and cole are a bit freakish for me.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Old skool Sergio Oliva for sure. massively broad with a tiny waist


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

arnold's has the best body ever created, closely following by cutler for me.

Not sure i'd like either of there bodys though, just to big for my personality.. or are they hmm


----------



## barryd (Nov 26, 2009)

Frank Zane for his great aestetics,he just turned 68 last week and still looks fantastic for his age,i wonder how many of the of the last ten years olympia winners will even be

around at 68,


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Arny for the way his life went film start calis gov etc but for the look yates or colman if he come in a white lol


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> #14 2016 Mr.O Con


lol knob ! 

Its jay for me, his last olympia win i just think he looks astonishing in, best i have ever seen!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Arny for the way his life went film start calis gov etc but for the look yates or colman if he come in a white lol


must agree, life plan wise arnie wins hands down, just cant see any other mr olympia doing that for a long long long while ! no one with his charisma, self sureness, and mental ability tbh !


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lee haney

a reduced coleman size but aestheticly pleasing midsection and v-taper

kaa kaa boom


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Zane :thumbup1:


----------



## bigo (Jul 8, 2010)

Has to be the classic legend Arnie for sure!!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i think weve found jay cutlers successor. He has the tiny joints and waist of a flex wheeler and the size and shape of a lee haney not as big as a ronnie but more pleasing to the eye. I predict he will be mr olympia from 2011 onwards after jay wins his last mr olympia this year. His name cedric mcmillan u.s.a just youtube and tell me if u agree?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

ARNOLD!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Arnie then Haney


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dorian for me


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> well i think weve found jay cutlers successor. He has the tiny joints and waist of a flex wheeler and the size and shape of a lee haney not as big as a ronnie but more pleasing to the eye. I predict he will be mr olympia from 2011 onwards after jay wins his last mr olympia this year. His name cedric mcmillan u.s.a just youtube and tell me if u agree?


x2 :thumb: :thumb : cedric is the future.

dont think he'll be winning it next year but in the next 5 years he will be right up there in the mix for sure


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2609/4137455579_8d66b78997.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.animalpak.pl/forum/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D20049&usg=__osLF1B_YsRiWyhGjpVXdjw0A5Ec=&h=500&w=333&sz=82&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=pc1rTcKoUBFdOM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=92&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcedric%2Bmcmillan%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1011%26bih%3D535%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C114&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=226&vpy=169&dur=1394&hovh=275&hovw=183&tx=117&ty=169&ei=BA2KTIv3EMTKjAfnxPWaBg&oei=BA2KTIv3EMTKjAfnxPWaBg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0&biw=1011&bih=535

cedric  still got a lot of maturing to do and a lot lot more room for growth as he has a large frame. He will be a dominator 5 years down the line


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

Sergio.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Jay or arnie


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Zane, immense


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

cutler, benn fave since i first got into bb at 12


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Franco


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

The Man, The Legend, Schwarzenegger. He's Just So Bloody In Proportion.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Frank Zane


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Yates all day long for me


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Ronnie "light weight" coleman !!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ill go ahead and go wit 14 -phil heath!


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Frank Zane, would like the more asthethic look, shame he is only 5' 9" but of all the mister o's he best fits what id like.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd be Corey Everson


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Dexter for sure/.


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Got to be arnie for me


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would love to look like flex lewis


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to agree with 44carl44 unfortunatley he is never going to be Mr Olympia IMO. Out of the Mr Olympias I wouldnt pick any as each one has a few reasons why I would not want to look like them body wise.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Arnie =] im not out tonight so im gonna throw on the special edition pumping iron i bought


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I vote Mike Menzter Heavy weight Mr O 1979. Crying shame he never got to win overall.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Franco


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

big ronnie! true legend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yates, million times over


----------

